# TUG membership/marketplace emails being blocked!



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2016)

just a note for comcast (including all roadrunner accounts)members, there is an active blacklist now in place for TUG emails.  *added, this might be impacting way more than just comcast...

these include membership related reminders, and all marketplace messages (and likely forum notifications).

since these messages simply arent being delivered, we would remind folks to regularly check the forums and or marketplace if you are expecting messages from other members!

so if your email ends in comcast.net  or rr.com  (or any other isp owned by comcast)...this impacts you.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2016)

on a side note, its nice to see that there are so many messages being sent thru the marketplace!  Id not expected so many of these blocked emails to be marketplace messages since its just comcast etc!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2016)

What -- the full-freight timeshare companies got Comcast to block TUG because resales ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2016)

eh, its some 3rd party "mail analysis" system/company that has put us on a blacklist...and apparently they are used by comcast.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 8, 2016)

I have Comcast internet but do not have a "me(dot)comcast" account.

Luck me?


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 8, 2016)

who knows at this point, but looking further at it...it appears to only be blocking emails that are sent from the TUG marketplace side of things.

these would include

marketplace message notifications
ad expiration reminders
ad posting confirmations
password reminder emails
etc.

it basically seems to be impacting all of our "automated" emails that get sent when something happens within the member only system.


----------

